# Soy de Panama u tengo un problemas  ***ENGLISH TRANSLATION***



## carlosfallas (Oct 20, 2008)

Soy Tecnico en Urgencias Medicas de Panama y mi pregunta es, Diganme si es perjudicial el uso de la tabla ortopedica SCOOP para el manejo de personas que esten debajo de un vehiculo involucrado en un accidente automovilistico.

Por favor respondanme por quer creo estar yo en lo correcto pero mi jefe me regaño y dijo que no


----------



## carlosfallas (Oct 20, 2008)

carlosfallas said:


> Soy Tecnico en Urgencias Medicas de Panama y mi pregunta es,    Diganme si es perjudicial el uso de la tabla ortopedica SCOOP  para el manejo de personas que esten debajo de un vehiculo involucrado en un accidente automovilistico.
> 
> Por favor respondanme por quer creo estar yo en lo correcto pero mi jefe me regaño y dijo que no



    pregunto por que hicimos una practica de EMS, y resulto que habia un accidente automovilistico y habia un paciente debajo de un vehiculo trabajando y le cayo encima,  fuy a utilizar la tabla scoop despues de levantar el vehiculo y mi jefe me dijo que eso no tiene seguridad a la columna cervical


----------



## MedicPrincess (Oct 20, 2008)

Okay... I googled a Spanish to English translator....  this is the best it gets..

POST #1


> I am at the Emergency Medical Technician of Panama and my question is, What if it is harmful use of the table ORTHOPEDIC SCOOP for handling people who are below a vehicle involved in an automobile accident.
> 
> Please respondanme by quer I believe to be the right thing but in my head scolding me and said that no


 

POST #2


> wonder that we made a practice of EMS, and turned out he had a car accident and had a patient under a car to work and he fell over, to use the fuy table scoop after lifting the car and my boss told me that it has no security to the cervical spine


----------



## imurphy (Oct 20, 2008)

La cucharada se puede utilizar para esto mientras que puede ser utilizada como ensanchador ortopédico. It' buena opción del S.A. cuando usted can' ¡t consigue el tablero de la espina dorsal adentro! 

¡Ha! ¡Ninguno de usted sabía que hablé español!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 20, 2008)

All posts on this forum need to be in English please.  Thread closed.


----------

